
How Artificial Intelligence Enables the Economics of Abundance - gooseus
https://medium.com/intuitionmachine/artificial-intelligence-and-the-economics-of-abundance-92bd1626ee94
======
gooseus
OP disclaimer - I did not write this and do not endorse the claims personally.

I'm hoping to aggregate some expert responses for the person who sent it to
me, but if it's not worth the time/energy of the HN community then I totally
understand.

